# What plants are safe for toads



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i have a couple (i think a pair) or oriental firebellied toads (_bombina orientialis_) and i am looking at creating a very natural habitat for them in an old fish tank

i know of the obvious, shagnum moss, but would anyone be able to suggest any natural plants that are safe to be put in with them, 

and to an extent what other species are best to be kept with them?

thank you 

Gaz x


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

sphagmum moss should be avoided at all costs as it poses a high risk of causing a prolaps or worse an impaction. no loose substartes should be used including gravel or wood chippings.

As for plants any that are used in fish tanks will be fine as underwater plants. thigs like anubias will grow out of water and so will some dracenas. As for terrestrial plants any thing from dartfrog.co.uk will be fine. my favs are plants like potohos, broomlaids and epithic ferns. plants can also be aquired from garden centres but be carful of pestacides. best way is to repot the plants in a amphibian safe compost like eco earth, wash the leaves and quarentine the plants for at least a week.

hope this helps


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't use sphagnum moss as it can cause impaction if the toads swallow it by mistake.

Some plants that are safe to use.....

Goosefoot Plant - Syngonium
Dumb Cane - Dieffenbachia
Dragon Plant - Dracaena
Snakeskin Plant - Fittonia
Prayer Plant - Maranta
Spider Plant - Chlorophytum Comosum
Pothos - Epipremnum Aureum
Ivy - Hedera
Peace Lily - Spathiphyllum
Bromeliads

Hope that helps.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

prayer plants and peace lillys will need lots of pruning as they do grow very large and quickly. fittonias are great low growing shrubs i have a large snake skin in my a.callidryas viv, they like wet roots and a good spraying. have you considered lighting?


----------

